# I made a free orchestral track for Christmas!



## methylDragon (Dec 25, 2016)

I made a Christmas orchestral tune! Got it onto Spotify just in time actually. Free download is on my BandCamp, just put $0 for the price since it's name your price.

Have fun with it, and I wish y'all a merry Christmas!

My fav part is 1:26 onwards.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/812647983086903296
Posted that since it contains all the links, to the free download in BandCamp, and the Spotify link.


----------



## Draig Calon (Jan 26, 2017)

Do you have a name for this? Sounds good...


----------

